# Union planes



## jimmy986 (May 23, 2014)

I found a Union No. 7 plane at a local shop. I have a 4,5,6 Stanley Bailey and need a longer jointer plane. He has it tagged for $75 but said he could go down to $65. I'm not familiar with Union so I was wondering if that was a good deal. Most of the larger planes on ebay to seem to go for higher prices. I've seen most of them in the $80s and $90s. Is it worth it or should I try and get him to go down more? It is in good condition. No rust or anything major. I've restored the other planes I own and this one looks like it would just need a bit of cleaning of sharpening.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not overly familiar with them, but Union is a reputable brand. Not every model from every brand is a top grade plane even from good brands like Stanley, Record, and Millers Falls, so posting a pic would help....


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I have 3 Union planes, 2 #5, early and mid. and there version of a 9 1/2 block plane.

If the plane your looking at has Union on the back of the bed, it is a early model. There where three types, early, middle and later.

I cannot find the site which shows the three different frogs, for the different era's.

Bear in mind Stanley bought out Union in around 1920, and if the plane your looking at has Union embossed on the lever cap, it was probably made by Stanley.

The irons on all the planes are thicker than a Stanley plane, to me that is a plus, takes longer to sharpen though.

Offer him 57 dollars, and if he takes it..walk away smiling.
My Unions are just as good as my Stanley's from that era.

timetestedtools site
http://www.timetestedtools.com/other-plane-brands.html


----------

